# HVAC industrial room



## Kaustubh (May 24, 2018)

For one of room which is industrial room, I am maintaining 21 Deg C and 45 % RH inside condition. I am using ahu/chiller with inlet 7/12 deg C outlet/inlet.
Is it possible to maintain this condition by using chiller of 7/12 or I need to go with 6/11 chiller. another option I am using air washer with chilled water spray, can this possible with it. Or what should I consider in this case. As I can't use dehumidifier as I don't have more budget.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

if you go for *ductless ac*, they adjust the temperature automatically depending on the temperature in the room and outside. you don't need to worry about the rest with it.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Get the most from your dehumidifier 

1. Empty it regularly Empty the collected water out of the dehumidifier after every use and before moving it to another room. This will help the unit to work more effectively for longer. 

2. Think about position Keep your dehumidifier away from walls, curtains and furniture and keep all doors and windows closed when you use it. The more centrally the unit is placed, the more moisture it should remove from the air. 

3. Get the humidity right Generally, you should aim for a relative humidity of between 30% and 50%. But be careful if you’re using your machine to protect valuable items, such as guitars or classic cars – you will need to check specific humidity levels with a specialist. Some dehumidifiers are able to work at a range of humidity settings. Find the very best ones that we’ve tested by checking out all our Best Buy dehumidifiers. 

4. Vacuum first It’s a good idea to vacuum your floors before you switch on your dehumidifier, so that it doesn’t spread dust particles. This is particularly important if you already suffer from allergies. If you do have allergies, you should look out for a dehumidifier that has a dust filter. Plus you should choose a low humidity as this is better for controlling dust mites – although the lining of your throat can feel uncomfortable at lower than 30% relative humidity. 

5. Be cost-effective Dehumidifiers usually take a few hours to reduce humidity. So unless you enjoy giving money to your energy supplier, you will need to be smart about when you use one. If you’re on a tariff that offers you cheaper electricity at night, such as Economy 7, set the timer to run your dehumidifier at this time. Don’t worry if you’re not on one of these tariffs though – you can still make savings. Most of our Best Buys are more effective in warm temperatures, so run yours only when the heating is on.


----------



## airtrackinc78 (Apr 6, 2021)

It is a Commercial HVAC works on the heating and cooling system of corporate and industrial buildings. It is more technical and collaborative. The work is on properties such as warehouses, office buildings, industries.


----------



## jonathanalex920 (6 mo ago)

I was looking for a proposal report writing and came across this post. And I saw that the main purposes of a Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning (HVAC) system are to help maintain good indoor air quality through adequate ventilation with filtration and provide thermal comfort. HVAC systems are among the largest energy consumers in schools.


----------

